# Quick and dirty BBQ table



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

So I had some odd pieces of wood (redbud tree top and a hard maple slab) kinda laying around in my way. I decided to make a 20 minute table to use grilling in the yard. I am going to let it weather up some then give it a couple coats of marine varnish. The slab is 28" wide and 7' long and 2 1/2" thick...and has 2 nails in it I hit with the sawmill for decoration :laughing:. Stupid yard trees :wallbash:


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

Very cool man:thumbsup:


----------



## BigFuzzyBelly (Mar 22, 2008)

very nice. i know a fleamarket where you could sell that at the drop of a hat


----------



## niki (Jul 16, 2007)

Daren

It's the most original and most beautiful BBQ table that I've ever seen

Just, how do lift-up such a "Godzila"...must be heavy like elephant 

niki


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

niki said:


> Just, how do lift-up such a "Godzila"...must be heavy like elephant


I cheated niki, . (used a tractor) I think the top weighs about 200 lbs and the base probably close to that too...it won't blow over in the wind I bet.


----------



## LaurelLaneWoodWorks (May 12, 2008)

That would have to be some kind of wind....


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Daren that is awesome looking stuff, man! good job again, as always!

smitty


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Truly rustic.

Gerry


----------



## Trappeur (Jul 10, 2008)

*Dang Daren!*

*You did that in 20 minutes? I wished I lived closer to you....I could blow those tables out in my shop! Love it!*

*Trappeur*


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

It takes a logger to have the amagination to see a table in 2 peices of wood lying around. Just nice job. Right now I could use a yard table the the wind wont blow away. :blink::blink:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Handyman said:


> Right now I could use a yard table the the wind wont blow away. :blink::blink:


How you hanging in there ? Guess you still have power since you are on the computer. Looks like plenty of rain from what I have seen :huh:.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Daren said:


> How you hanging in there ? Guess you still have power since you are on the computer. Looks like plenty of rain from what I have seen :huh:.


Oh I am fine cause I am hiding it Huffman Tx.:laughing: One of my neighbers stayed home and he said the storm wasnt anything more than any other thunder storm we get in our area. And we still have all utilitys up and running. I think I will head back home by wednesday. Daren Thanks for asking


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Handyman said:


> Daren Thanks for asking


:yes:

Yeah Thanks for asking Daren. Some of the rest of us had been wondering how Handyman was doing to. Maybe you won't have any new trees down to have to deal with in the near future.
David


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful table you got there Daren! and what a way to use up some scraps! (without having to burn them):laughing: again good work!


----------

